# Amateur MMA fighting Ban In Colorado.



## ronin_warrior_j (Jul 14, 2006)

Everyon call these SENATORS everyday untill they get the Director Of D.O.R.A to undo this new RULE she made ,regarding the Ban of amerature fights 


Recently the decision was made to ban Amateur Mixed Martial Arts in Colorado. 
This will pose many issues in the future. Not giving a new fighter the opportunity to develope their skills as an amateur with other amatuers will cause a fighter to become seriously injured. Ultimately resulting in our sport being banned. As fighters and fight fans we know how deeply impacted the fight community will be behind this decision. 


Please help us protest this decision by voicing your opinions and concerns regarding this issue to these people. 

1.) Sen. Doug Labor 303-866-4835 
2.) Sen. Andy McLean 303-866-4880 
3.) State Rep Bill Cadman (minority cactus chair) 303-866-5525 




Well it looks like we are getting somewhere .I am asking for those of you that have been calling to continue ,and for those of you that have not please start. 

One of our Senators Offices called me last week and had heard what was going on re: the ban on amature mixed martial arts 
it was suggested to me that I contact everyone and have them begin contacting the following Senators and State Reps who originally helped get our sport where it was before June 19ths 
decision 

remember short -sweet and professional- 
something like 
Sir recently a decision was made by the director of D.O.R.A 
regarding out amature mixed martial arts events we are asking for you to please open an investigation into this matter as we believe it is unsafe-unfair and un just thank you ( your name and ph..)after you leave that information you can also put Brian Lee as a spokesperson for you his .. is 303-646-6500 

e-mail or call daily thanks and we will keep you posted !!! 

Sen Steve Johnson 303-866-4853 
steve.johnson.senate@state.co.us 

Sen Abel Tapia 303-866-2581 
abel.tapia.senate@state.co.us 

Rep Val Vigil 303-866-2964 
val.vigil.house@state.co.us 



This is what is happening out here in colorado. We could use everyone's help. they are starting here and moving on to other states. Help us stop this foolishness.


----------

